
Unilever threatens to pull online advertising from ‘toxic’ platforms - walterbell
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/12/17004598/unilever-advertising-online-toxic-platforms
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16362705](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16362705)

250+ points

